# 6.5 to 6x9



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

i want to put 6x9 in rear

anyone know where i can find an adapter to convert 6.5 to 6x9?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Sears has them. go to the tools department and ask for a jigsaw.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Sears has them. go to the tools department and ask for a jigsaw.


BWAHAHAHAHAHA, ok so its true, if your really gonna do it get a 6x9 and and draw a stencil so you can get an idea of what you need to cut.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I think you'll have to get inside the trunk to cut the holes... also you want to make sure your new speakers clear these skinny trunklid bars that move when you open it and close it. What's their purpose anyways ?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

why would you want to? Today's 6 1/2 speakers are just as good.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

if you're that desperate then just get a sub


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

with a dremel and some balls your could theoretically put any size speaker you want in your car, but in all honestly a quality 6.5 would do everything you could ask of a midrange speaker. If your looking for a little bass, the modest amount of low end you get from a 6x9 is easily offst by the amount of time necessary to fit the damn things.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

myoung said:


> why would you want to? Today's 6 1/2 speakers are just as good.


Correct, and in fact you could get better response and tonality from a nice set of 6.5" comps. "by 9s" are ghetto-fabulous and should be avoided at all costs!


----------

